# Terraclean on a 105K Diesel X-Trail



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Ey Up, guys...

I am considering giving the X-Trail a Terraclean, the car has covered a 105,000 miles and I was wondering if I will see any benefits from the Terraclean process?

I was going to have both types of Terraclean done ( Fuel system and EGR/Inlet )

At the minute the car is running spot on, though there is a very small hesitation when I accelerate with a heavy right foot, my MPG is very good - 40/45MPG.

Those of you on here that have had it done ( if any ) have you had any issues with your cars after having the Terraclean carried out?

Cheers

Andy...


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Does it improve fuel consumption? Thinking about doing it to my 120k Z3


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

well worth it on a diesel we have both machines at work done my own golf and do it every 10k cured a slight flatspot in 5th at just under 2k improved my fuel economy.

had a few diesels fail the emissions on 5+ 1/m after a terra clean they have all dropped to under 1 1/m most being under 0.5 1/m.

mate had sticky vaines on his skoda turbo sorted it out hes done over 20k with no fault saved him replacing the turbo.

mates remaped 150bhp golf went from 100 miles to £15 to 100 miles from £10.

petrols haven't noticed anything worthwhile did cure a intermittent faulty injector on a friends 182.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the in depth reply, w138pbo :thumb:

I like the idea of the Turbo being cleaned, they can be quite fragile on the X-Trail.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Really would love to know how this works.....


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> Really would love to know how this works.....


Same here, been considering this as preventive maintenance so I would be very interested in hearing any results.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

My friend is a agent. You connect this machine up at the fuel line and the engine runs off it instead of your fuel in the tank. So where ever your fuel would go this goes and cleans it. 
It cab be useful on cars and helps with dpf issues on diesels.

I can't see how it would help the turbo as mentioned above though? If you've ever looked into the inlet manifold of a diesel you will see the amount of crud, I can't see this cleaning all of that off and also it comes off in clumps so that would worry me slightly.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Also when the fuel/addative is burnt the exhaust gasses clean the hot side of the turbo and the exhaust system

Terra clean works on a chemical reaction so is different to all the other cleaners that just try to wash/desove deposits.


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Dont think I would want anything other than diesel through my engine


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Terra clean come about buy trying to find a better alternitive fuel that would make the car run cleaner and more fuel efficant for the fuel use compared to petrol and diesel.

Theres more cleaners and addtives in todays fuel terra clean is safer to use than then chemicals added to the fuel you buy at the pump.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

I havent used it but I find some of the claims a bit far fetched, for instance egr and inlet cleaning, ive taken down numerous egr's of customers cars and inlet manifolds, and there usually caked in carbon and you have to scrape it off etc, same goes for the carbon that can form on the back of valves, it is hard and usually needs to be chipped of.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Having my mondeo with 150k on it done next week. I'll report back.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like to see actual valves and manifolds before and after the procedure


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Audriulis said:


> I would like to see actual valves and manifolds before and after the procedure


You anit kidding mate :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Steve said:


> You anit kidding mate :thumb:


I know


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Been thinking about this as the Lexus 220D's are bad for carbon buildup...

Manually clean EGR but then see what they can do for the engine...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Speaking to a mechanic earlier about this and he told me not to waste my money and use Miller diesel additive instead. 

A friend had it done on his 100k miles audi 2.0 tdi 170 and it made absolutely no difference whatsoever in his opinion. 

I can see what they're claiming but like Audriulis said above, show me proof. 

Cooks


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Speaking to a mechanic earlier about this and he told me not to waste my money and use Miller diesel additive instead.
> 
> A friend had it done on his 100k miles audi 2.0 tdi 170 and it made absolutely no difference whatsoever in his opinion.
> 
> ...


I would say exactly the same about Millers additive. The terraclean may be complete hokum, I cant say as I have never used it.

What I can say is that i used Millers for about 10-15k miles on my Mondeo, no appreciable difference in speed or MPG (probably none whatsoever when you factor in the placebo effect of it). I just chalked the millers up as being another form of snake oil. Better off just sticking with a good quality fuel and regular servicing IMO, that's the best you can do for any engine.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fair point lol. I haven't used Miller's in a while, but swore by it in my old 406. I never use supermarket fuel, only BP, Texaco etc and keep the oil fresh as you say.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Fair point lol. I haven't used Miller's in a while, but swore by it in my old 406. I never use supermarket fuel, only BP, Texaco etc and keep the oil fresh as you say.


Don't get me wrong, I think these additives would have had value, and would have done something on fuels and engines of 10-15+ years ago.

The advancements in technology since then, fuel injection, ecu fuel controlling etc. As well as fuels coming with much more additives in them now, will have mitigated much or all of the benefit from these additives. No doubt they result in a slightly cleaner "bang", but if the ecu is not adapting to make use of it, then how can anything more be expected from the engine?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Having my mondeo with 150k on it done next week. I'll report back.


did you get it done? how did it go?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> did you get it done? how did it go?


Sorry no I had to cancel because I forgot I snapped the bonnet cable a few weeks back so can't get under bonnet till I get time to fit the new one!!


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Had mine done a few weeks ago now, (3L BMW turbo diesel) runs smoother, less smoky no increase in mpg.


----------

